# Which do you prefer, Mahler 6 or Mahler 9?



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I have asked many Mahler enthusiasts in the past what their ranking for the symphonies of Gustav Mahler is. I feel like most of the people I ask say that their favorite is either Symphony No. 6 or Symphony No. 9. Which of these two symphonies do you prefer? Also, please state why this is your favorite. For me, it changes almost daily, but more often than not, I would choose the 6th. The Finale is probably one of, if not, the greatest symphony movements ever created. The whole symphony itself is extremely powerful, forceful, frightening, and emotional. How about you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't tell you why, I can just tell you that I rate them both among the best 100 pieces of all time (personal preference), but the 9th even higher than the 6th.


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

I consider both symphonies to be among the greatest in the repertoire. I went with the 9th slightly over the 6th for its sheer exhilaration and mysterious power. My ranking of all the symphonies at the moment is something like: 9, 7, 5, 6, 8, 4, 2, 3, 1. The next day it could be a bit different. I listen to symphonies 5 through 9 the most. 4 and 2, less so, though I still like them. 3 and 1, not as much.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Both are in my top 10 or so favorite symphonies, being two of the most pivotal musical works at the turn of the 20th century IMO. But the 9th is tied for my No. 1 favorite symphony of all time, along with Bruckner 8. I don’t listen to either the 6th or 9th very often because of the pathologically intense, psychological, earth-shattering emotional wringer they run me through. But when I do I always want to proclaim with absolute certainty once I’m finished that Mahler was the greatest musical genius ever.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Between the two, definitely the 9th. As great as the 6th is, it's still somewhat of an enigma to me. The 9th is enigmatic in its own ways but it makes sense to me. The first movement of the 9th alone is extremely powerful—if Mahler had published the first movement as a standalone "one-movement symphony" (à la Sibelius's 7th) it still would have gone down as one of the greatest symphonies of all time. But of course, we have three more movements, each deeply moving in its own way. 

Anyway, my favorite Mahler symphony is probably neither of these, but the 4th. But Mahler is one of my favorite composers, having risen in my estimation immeasurably over the past year, and I treasure all of his music


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

#7 for me of all the Mahler symphonies. I feel #6 has some stronger moments, but #9 is a better listening experience overall.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I would take the Ninth over the Sixth, even though I absolutely love both of them. The first movement of the Ninth alone is enough to clinch its position at the top of the heap by my reckoning. I'm with Phil though, I would take the Seventh over the Sixth. It's a much harder nut to crack, but I think it's much more inventive.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MrMeatScience said:


> The first movement of the Ninth alone is enough to clinch its position at the top of the heap by my reckoning. I'm with Phil though, I would take the Seventh over the Sixth. It's a much harder nut to crack, but I think it's much more inventive.


My sentiments, exactly. I grow a bit weary trying to listen all the way through the 6th. Love the 7th!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I like them both, but the 6th is more elemental, and somehow, for whatever reason, I keep thinking the finale of the Ninth should affect me more deeply than it does. For my money, the Ninth has the best first movement, the Fourth the best slow movement, and the Sixth the best finale. Your results may vary.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Both great symphonies...#6 so gut-wrenching and powerful, but, to me, #9 is one of the greatest works in all of music...so, I vote for 9.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Six - it's so compact, almost classical. Powerful, and yet so lovely at times. And it has that snarky short contra solo at the end of the Scherzo.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I like how the first movement of the 9th build up from little motifs here and there. Also the Landler is an earworm. 

I don't like marching hard or obese size, form and orchestration which can all be found in 6.


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

MarkW said:


> I like them both, but the 6th is more elemental, and somehow, for whatever reason, I keep thinking the finale of the Ninth should affect me more deeply than it does. For my money, the Ninth has the best first movement, the Fourth the best slow movement, and the Sixth the best finale. Your results may vary.


Which do you think has the best Scherzo?


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

9 > 5 > 6 > 4 > 7 > 2 > 1 > 3 > 8


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Deleted - did not see the post above was about the scherzi.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

3>2>9>7>8>6>5>4>1

But it is a close finish overall

PS: this not a ranking for the scherzi but for the entire works


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

2-3-8-4-5-6-9-1-7
Today that is.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Since all the cool kids are doing it...

4-9-2-5-8-6-7-3-1 

No slight to the first, which I listen to all the time, or the third, which I don't listen to much on account of its great length, but do appreciate. Moreover my preferences are more or less interchangeable and there's not a big gap in quality between any two symphonies.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

9-4-dlvde-6-2-5-1-7-3-8-10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, since this turned into a rank the Mahler symphonies exercise, I'll follow suit.

Including the Artrockometer score:
6/6: DLVDE>4>9>6>2
5/6: 10>3>5>1>7
4/6: 8


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Today my list would be

DLvdE>9>10>4>7>6>1>5>2>3>8

but if polled again tomorrow it would likely be a very different list. These are all nipping at each other's heels! I feel like a bad Mahlerian placing the Third so low, but I just don't turn to it as often.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Tier 1: DLvdE > 9 > 6 > 4
Tier 2: 8 > 2
Tier 3: 5 > 3 > 1

Haven't heard in full: 7 (I've heard a couple movements a while ago), 10 (I've heard the adagio)

Standard I guess, except for my relatively high rating of 8.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

mahlernerd said:


> Which do you think has the best Scherzo?


I will always have a soft spot for the laendler of the First because it was the first Mahler I had heard, or even heard of -- this was back in the early '60s before Mahler was a household name. Of the others, the Second is nice but has been forever ruined for me by the Berio Sinfonia, the Fourth is too creepy, the Fifth has nice parts but is to long in places, the Sixth too much like the first movement, the Seventh in general sours my stomach. I do like the laendler of the Ninth. 

Oh yes, and if the third movement of Das Lied... is a scherzo, that is also a favorite.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

MarkW said:


> The Second is nice but has been forever ruined for me by the Berio Sinfonia


It hasn't been "ruined" for me, but I do find it hard to listen to that movement now without hearing voices shouting, "Keep going!"


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Both 6 and 9 are dark, but 6 is malevolent, and 9 is a benediction, and a gorgeous one at that, so I vote 9, and agree with those who suggest that it comes close to being the greatest symphony of all time. It was also the Mahler piece that gave me the most trouble to understand.

My current ranking: 9>6>2>3>DLvdE>4>1>7>5>8. If you want to count the Tenth, slot it in just under 4.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I would say that I prefer the 9th. It's a shame that he wasn't able to complete the tenth. I imagine that one would've been glowing.


----------

